# FFL - what to expect



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this question, I hope it's ok that it's here...

so I'm really close to getting a gun, and plan to order one this week. first of all, what can I expect ordering a gun from an online dealer and having it transferred? that is, how long does the process take? what is the typical procedure - do I need to visit the transfer dealer first and provide my gun permit, or do I just pay for everything and wait for it to arrive? also, the armory in virginia beach has got a sale going on right now on sigs, and this is where I'm thinking of buying my gun...anyone had experience with them in the past? I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow and talk to them and hopefully get a sense of what they're like from a phone conversation, but any input would be fantastic.

sorry if these questions seem a bit naive...still in the learning process!!!

thanks - Kw :smt112

ps - sorry for the misnomer in the title - should have simply put 'transfer - what to expect'!!!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I've never ordered a gun online. I can tell you when I made purchases from a FFL dealer at his home, I did have to fill out the federal gun form. He placed a call to confirm everything was legal from my end. Then he called his supplier. I paid him his cost of the gun and his fee, which at the time was $20.00. Gun store fees are probably closer to $30-35.00. In short, you will have to file the white (used to be yellow) federal gun ownership form before any gun can be sold to you. Visit the FFL location where you want the gun sent before you buy the gun online.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Kurzwaffe said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this question, I hope it's ok that it's here...
> 
> so I'm really close to getting a gun, and plan to order one this week. first of all, what can I expect ordering a gun from an online dealer and having it transferred? that is, how long does the process take? what is the typical procedure - do I need to visit the transfer dealer first and provide my gun permit, or do I just pay for everything and wait for it to arrive? also, the armory in virginia beach has got a sale going on right now on sigs, and this is where I'm thinking of buying my gun...anyone had experience with them in the past? I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow and talk to them and hopefully get a sense of what they're like from a phone conversation, but any input would be fantastic.
> 
> ...


Ok, here's how it goes at the shop I work at but it might be a tiny bit different in some store policies at your FFL.

First step, call the FFL you want the gun shipped to. In order for the seller to ship they need FFL info. Some dealers will give it to you, some won't. So call the place you are having the gun shipped to and find out their policy on giving their FFL out (also take that chance to find out what the transfer fee is, it is usually between $25 and $45 and most FFLs will charge you to recieve a gun in for you). If they do not give it out (which is very likely) ask for a contact name to give the seller. Then give the phone number and name to your seller.

Guns are sent overnight mail, so if he has what you want in stock and mails it that day (probably not likely), it will be there the next day at some point. Don't count on that though, because first they have to get the FFL numbers and info straight. Wait for the FFL you shipped it to to call you. Don't just drop in to see if it is there yet (and don't badger the recieving FFL... they'll just make it take longer than it should  ). It may take a day or two for the seller to ship it out once the FFL info is cleared up between both parties, and once your FFL recieves the gun they have a ton and a half of legal paperwork to do before they can release the weapon and it is not easy going. And chances are your gun isn't the only one coming in in that shipment. Expect the process to take no less than a week. Be prepaired for longer (you never know the circumstances). If it takes more than two and a half weeks, start making phone calls (unless the seller tells you the item you want is backordered, there isn't anything they can do about that). If it takes less than a week, be thrilled. 

Your permit will only be required when you pick the gun up, and be prepared to fill out the legal paperwork at that time as well, just as if you were buying a gun right from them.

Hope that helps.


----------

